# Best fat burner about at moment? (recommendations please :)



## DAMO-24 (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi again guys n girls! Hope every1s ok!

Just want to know if anyone has any recommendations of any good fat burners? Havnt had fat burners for

a couple of year so im looking to be pointed in the right direction. Gonna be running a pmag cycle in a month

or so and just want to a good fat burner to run alongside to lose a bit of weight around the waist,

As always any input is very apprechiated!


----------



## gym warrior (Dec 9, 2011)

http://proteinpitstop.co.uk/shop-by-product/fat-burners/eca-30.html


----------



## DAMO-24 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lol that is strange mate, ive just been lookin at these on ebay, i had them

Once but i had to stop taking them bcoz i couldnt sleep haha, u think these are best about mate? Cheers


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2012)

Well the original Warrior Blaze was really good, but I dunno about the Blaze reborn. Apparantly it's stronger, if so, then holy crap.


----------



## gym warrior (Dec 9, 2011)

DAMO-24 said:


> Lol that is strange mate, ive just been lookin at these on ebay, i had them
> 
> Once but i had to stop taking them bcoz i couldnt sleep haha, u think these are best about mate? Cheers


They are very good another option is

http://proteinpitstop.co.uk/shop-by-product/fat-burners/fusion-rocket-fuel-90-caps.html


----------



## Dan326 (Nov 22, 2012)

I've used warrior blaze also. Found the first day I was full of energy but it only lasted the first day and that was taking 2 tablets a day. I found after a week or so of taking that it didn't really have any effect on me.

Did help me drop some fat before holiday though  but then again I had the ****s all last week which also made me drop a load of fat!


----------



## DAMO-24 (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesnt sound gud dan! Lol i want something thats got no crash or anything , i train on a morning then wen work 12 hour shifts so need something thats not gonna f**k me up for the rest of the day. Out of the 2 gym warrior which would you suggest is best for me?


----------



## paulhaggo (Dec 14, 2012)

is this t5 anygood....


----------



## Megafreak (Nov 9, 2012)

I've used Adipokill and they were awesome!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Isn't T5 just ECA ?


----------



## paulhaggo (Dec 14, 2012)

why did u stop


----------



## paulhaggo (Dec 14, 2012)

i dont know... i just dont wanna get ripped off... some much hype with all these products


----------



## paulhaggo (Dec 14, 2012)

i see two fb'ers linked on here.. both same price.. hmmm


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

Ben_Dover said:


> Isn't T5 just ECA ?


Not anymore.


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

OldManRiver said:


> Well the original Warrior Blaze was really good, but I dunno about the Blaze reborn. Apparantly it's stronger, if so, then holy crap.


The new formula is much more advanced imho - the kick will be somewhat similar, but much less of a crash so might feel less. The Acacia is a really "slow burn" stimulant that sticks around in your system working for 3hrs or so (ephedra and caffiene both burnout in about 1hr....hence the crash). Aside from the Acacia Rigidula, you've also got very clever ingredients like....



> Bitter Orange (Citrus Aurantium Extract) - classic thermogenic that's well tolerated, liked, and effective at increasing energy and helping with appetite control
> 
> Raspberry Ketones - helps regulates adiponectin, a protein used by the body to regulate metabolism. This has been linked in studies to faster break up of fat within cells.
> 
> ...


----------



## paulhaggo (Dec 14, 2012)

Blaze reborn it is then


----------



## Megafreak (Nov 9, 2012)

BBWarehouse said:


> The new formula is much more advanced imho - the kick will be somewhat similar, but much less of a crash so might feel less. The Acacia is a really "slow burn" stimulant that sticks around in your system working for 3hrs or so (ephedra and caffiene both burnout in about 1hr....hence the crash). Aside from the Acacia Rigidula, you've also got very clever ingredients like....


Sounds like the loss Di meth has improved it tbh lol, might have to get back to you guys and get some in


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

Megafreak said:


> Sounds like the loss Di meth has improved it tbh lol, might have to get back to you guys and get some in


I think it forces brands to think out of the box - you can't just rely on an established formula and increase dosages, and decrease the price. You need to come up with something really *original*. Some brands that'll hurt (I've seen some ****ty fat burners recently where it's all caffeine and a bit of other stuff), and some brands it helps because they're looking for the "next big thing" in effect.


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

pni thermadex it will blow ur socks off great stuff


----------



## Megafreak (Nov 9, 2012)

BBWarehouse said:


> I think it forces brands to think out of the box - you can't just rely on an established formula and increase dosages, and decrease the price. You need to come up with something really *original*. Some brands that'll hurt (I've seen some ****ty fat burners recently where it's all caffeine and a bit of other stuff), and some brands it helps because they're looking for the "next big thing" in effect.


Totally agree, the amount that seem to be chucking out a bit green tea, caffeine and if you are lucky a bit carnitine and calling it the 'strongest fat burner in the world' is insane!

I think I'll drop you an email in the next week for a new price list like, fancied some Warrior Rush too so that'll nicely pad the order out lol


----------



## DAMO-24 (Dec 20, 2011)

Have bump this becoz i stilll cant decide! Has any1 actually

Tried warriar blaze reborn and can say wat they thought of it? Thanks


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Pes alphamine without a doubt.


----------



## paulhaggo (Dec 14, 2012)

so i just ordered some *Warrior Blaze Reborn..........

i'm 1st time tryer with any of this stuff.. and getting back in to fitness after few months off... i am maybe 15stone.. 5'11

so i will let u all know how it goes


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm on elite nut. Tt-22.

started today. Stim free and Hopefully I'll react well to them. Been sweating loads today so far. Unless it's coincidence I'd say it's them!


----------



## Scotty6Pack (Mar 20, 2011)

Cardio has to be tops, works for me best of all.


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

Dublin said:


> I was under the impression that OTC fatburners were nearly useless, might raise metabolism slightly only. If they worked they be made prescription and rake in a fortune......


The biggest benefit of ANY fat burner is the appetite suppression and boost in energy whilst on a low cal diet. Nothing's going to actually burn fat literally, but they will help boost your base metabolic rate a bit so helping you to use more calories at rest, really help control appetite if it's good (so less cravings, and making it far easier to stick to diet), and boost energy when you'd normally feel ****ty and sluggish lol. Hope that helps


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

IMO nothing beats a clean diet......used most burner but if i did have to pick i would say Clen.....


----------



## Megafreak (Nov 9, 2012)

@BBWarehouse dropped you guys an email about getting some Warrior Blaze in


----------



## Bluemoon9 (Sep 1, 2012)

1st dnp all the way along with t3. no fat burner can compare to that stack!

2nd choice would be clen/eca


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

I am about to start on @Wheyman 's UltraLean tonight as mentioned above I use it for the energy boost more than anything as low carb makes your really lethargic. Used all the main ones here and there cos I gain mass so god dam easy :cursing:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

pes alpha t2, have used this one before, found it to work quite well - http://www.predatornutrition.com/en/brand/pes-physique-enhancing-science/alpha-t2-90-caps?utm_source=UK-M%2BDan&utm_medium=Signature&utm_campaign=UKMSignatureDan


----------



## Covallstar (Dec 16, 2012)

Sorry but I disagree with the warrior blaze reborn I have bought it last month and didn't think much to it at all for energy. I would agree with clenbuterol being the most superior fat burner.


----------



## paulhaggo (Dec 14, 2012)

ok it turned up in the post just now

just about to have 1st cap.. went running last night.. wobbly knees ha

will let u know


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Ballin said:


> I am about to start on @Wheyman 's UltraLean tonight as mentioned above I use it for the energy boost more than anything as low carb makes your really lethargic. Used all the main ones here and there cos I gain mass so god dam easy :cursing:


hows it going for you


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

I was under the impression that when it came to fat burners anything thats legal is gonna be pretty $hit lol


----------



## D3RF (Apr 15, 2011)

Whats peoples thoughts on T6??

I can make my own eca stacks no problem and currently using kola nut powder but would like to know has anybody tried the T6? is it just another overpriced product or does the N-Methyltyramine make it something different alltogether?

Normally just use eca or clen but been looking into alternatives. do not like the sound of dnp tho.

*edit, this is the t6 iv been looking at, wud just buy it wherever is cheapest if i did decide to try it - http://monstersupplements.com/store/p/4850/1/Weight-Management-Systems-T6-60caps.html


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

paulhaggo said:


> ok it turned up in the post just now
> 
> just about to have 1st cap.. went running last night.. wobbly knees ha
> 
> will let u know


Popped two tabs yesterday before I went for a run and go a buzz on within minutes and it was a good lil booster I must say- might go for 3 next time as I am a big guy. Got a sweat on nicely so will be using these again as part of my running routine daily.

Any progress on the PWO supp?


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

Ballin said:


> Popped two tabs yesterday before I went for a run and go a buzz on within minutes and it was a good lil booster I must say- might go for 3 next time as I am a big guy. Got a sweat on nicely so will be using these again as part of my running routine daily.
> 
> Any progress on the PWO supp?


We should receive Warrior RAGE Reborn in a couple weeks time - the ingredient profile looks awesome. Decent sized dosages of things like Agmatine Sulfate, Creatine HCL (same form of creatine as "Con-Cret", Citrulline Malate (wicked ingredient, study proven, and very expensive), even Rhodiola Rosea which is interesting in a pre-workout. Here's what's included:

*Warrior RAGE Reborn Intense Energy & Focus Blend - *

Caffeine Anhydrous, Acacia Rigidula 98%, N-Acetyl L Tyrosine, Citrus Aurantium, Vitamin B12, Vitamin B6

*Warrior RAGE Reborn Intra-Workout Recovery & Endurance Blend:*

Beta-Alanine, L-Taurine, Citrulline Malate, Rhodiola Rosea

*Warrior RAGE Reborn Ultra-Strength & Pump Blend:*

Agmatine Sulfate, Creatine Hydrochloride (Creatine HCL)

The first batch arriving is all Fruit Punch.


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

BBWarehouse said:


> We should receive Warrior RAGE Reborn in a couple weeks time - the ingredient profile looks awesome. Decent sized dosages of things like Agmatine Sulfate, Creatine HCL (same form of creatine as "Con-Cret", Citrulline Malate (wicked ingredient, study proven, and very expensive), even Rhodiola Rosea which is interesting in a pre-workout. Here's what's included:
> 
> *Warrior RAGE Reborn Intense Energy & Focus Blend - *
> 
> ...


Sweet- in fairness I usually have 3-4 of these caps having gone from MaxiMuscle Thermabol, MP Thermopure & Pyroburn so it's not unsual for me but the UltraLean was good value.


----------



## Megafreak (Nov 9, 2012)

BBWarehouse said:


> We should receive Warrior RAGE Reborn in a couple weeks time - the ingredient profile looks awesome. Decent sized dosages of things like Agmatine Sulfate, Creatine HCL (same form of creatine as "Con-Cret", Citrulline Malate (wicked ingredient, study proven, and very expensive), even Rhodiola Rosea which is interesting in a pre-workout. Here's what's included:
> 
> *Warrior RAGE Reborn Intense Energy & Focus Blend - *
> 
> ...


Did you guys get my email? Sent it just before Christmas so guessing it is just in the backlog lol


----------



## Mark_08 (Feb 15, 2012)

I ordered some Ultra Burn from d hacks, lets see how that one will be.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

robc1985 said:


> I'm on elite nut. Tt-22.
> 
> started today. Stim free and Hopefully I'll react well to them. Been sweating loads today so far. Unless it's coincidence I'd say it's them!


Get these. Can't even tell I'm on them besides losing weight!!!!


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

Megafreak said:


> Did you guys get my email? Sent it just before Christmas so guessing it is just in the backlog lol


We had guys working over Christmas lol  The only thing I can think of is if it went into the spam folder - did you email [email protected] ? If any issues just give us a call, we're open 7.30am to 6pm Mon-Fri and are always here to help


----------



## paulhaggo (Dec 14, 2012)

hello...

i havent tested it (warrior blaze) fully yet

i had 2 days worth.. then i got ill... from stuff going around this xmas

just about better now... so i've started back on um...

first thing i noticed about them...

the 1st one i ever had... bit of a buzz of it, then the second ones... i didt feel it so much

i will let u all know how it goes from now


----------



## SierraAlpha (Jul 4, 2012)

I have the diamond labs eca, use it Pre workout and really rate it


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

The Link for Astralean, that's legit? No scam?


----------



## Thermo lipid (Apr 19, 2013)

best fat burner is thermo lipid i can get some if anyone needs some


----------

